# Fork hit and hand hit



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Dear Friends, 
I am new to this forums and new to slingshot. I started practising using TTF mini hammer. Am getting fork/hand hit at the same spot, not able to understand what went wrong and how projectile deviates from its path and hits at the fork. 
For reference, I have attached the image.
Could you please comment your expert advice, what should I correct it. 

Thank you friends


----------



## cromag (Jan 17, 2021)

Welcome to the forum.
Watch some of these videos they are very helpful. Fork and hand hits have several causes. I'm just guessing but since you are shooting TTF , you're may be speedbumping the ammo into the frame and hand.









How to avoid fork and hand hits.


Several of you have asked me to do a video about how to avoid fork and hand hits ... and I finally did it. You will find the video in two parts here: Part 1 Part 2 In spite of a couple of slips of the tongue, I hope you find the videos helpful. Cheers ..... Charles




www.slingshotforum.com


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I agree with cromag, most of the time it's due to how you hold or release your ammo. Make sure you hold the ammo in the pouch and not in front of it. Also try to twist your pouch 90 degrees to your frame.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Whenever I point my fork tips to far toward the target I hit the same spot on my hand. Making sure my fork face is square to the target is a thing I always focus on. If my release is off my rounds go off to the right (LHH and gangster).


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

There are many factors, but most likely is your release. 

Do a YouTube search there's plenty of good instructional information on shooting a slingshot.

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Ouch, man that looks painful! Welcome to the forum. I’m not an expert, actually a beginner myself. When I first, first started I shot TTF and loved it. That is until I had the pleasure of a bunch of fork hits followed by a hand hit with a 1/2 steel. lol 
Everything the other guys said is on the ball. Stance, pouch grip, anchor point, forks square to the target. I kind of made that a mantra and kept repeating it mentally with every shot, screwing up one aspect or another repeatedly, but eventually, with practice it really does become like second nature. 
I’ll add just a couple things since I was just recently where you are now. Typically when you’re starting out there’s a recommendation that you start in the over the top (OTT) band configuration. By no means is that a rule, but it’s a little more forgiving when it comes to fork hits. 
You may be able to do it with that frame, and I could be wrong, but it doesn’t really look like it was designed for OTT. You might want to choose a sling with a wider top fork if you have one and go for OTT at first. 
All the info for how to shoot is out there on YouTube but it’s scattered about pretty good.
There are a couple courses out there that are pretty helpful put on by some of the bigger slingshot companies. I took one and feel like I learned a lot. That and just a bunch of practice. I haven’t had a fork hit since. Knock on wood too, because that  is no fun! Best of luck! And congrats on the cool battle new battle scar


----------



## Sandstorm (Apr 5, 2021)

Here’s another pretty good beginners video that helped me out. 



 and there are a lot of other great teachers out there too.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Hoss said:


> There are many factors, but most likely is your release.
> 
> Do a YouTube search there's plenty of good instructional information on shooting a slingshot.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


Thanks for your suggestion friend.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Sandstorm said:


> Ouch, man that looks painful! Welcome to the forum. I’m not an expert, actually a beginner myself. When I first, first started I shot TTF and loved it. That is until I had the pleasure of a bunch of fork hits followed by a hand hit with a 1/2 steel. lol
> Everything the other guys said is on the ball. Stance, pouch grip, anchor point, forks square to the target. I kind of made that a mantra and kept repeating it mentally with every shot, screwing up one aspect or another repeatedly, but eventually, with practice it really does become like second nature.
> I’ll add just a couple things since I was just recently where you are now. Typically when you’re starting out there’s a recommendation that you start in the over the top (OTT) band configuration. By no means is that a rule, but it’s a little more forgiving when it comes to fork hits.
> You may be able to do it with that frame, and I could be wrong, but it doesn’t really look like it was designed for OTT. You might want to choose a sling with a wider top fork if you have one and go for OTT at first.
> ...


Thanks for suggestion friend.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

devils son in law said:


> I agree with cromag, most of the time it's due to how you hold or release your ammo. Make sure you hold the ammo in the pouch and not in front of it. Also try to twist your pouch 90 degrees to your frame.


Thanks for your comments, whether twisting pouch 90deg works for TTF slingshot as well ?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a few thoughts...

I always twist the pouch 90* when shooting TTF. No problems.
Check to be sure the top edge of the upper fork is parallel to the ground 
Ensure the bands are pulling at right angle to the forks (see pics)
Check the fork gap to ensure you are not rotating the frame - torquing (see pics). I use my left eye to check this while at anchor (I hold frame in left hand).
Don't hold the frame too tightly. You are less likely to torque when you have a weaker hold on the frame. 
Don't flip the frame when shooting.
Check your follow-through. Try exaggerating a solid follow-through until you hear the ball hit the target or backstop. Possibly you are moving your frame hand into the shot just after release. 
Maybe you are tweaking the pouch a bit to create that little speed bump. Twist is okay... but tweak is not okay.


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Move the bands up towards the very top.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Here are a few thoughts...
> 
> I always twist the pouch 90* when shooting TTF. No problems.
> Check to be sure the top edge of the upper fork is parallel to the ground
> ...


Thank you Very much for your advice, I Will try this out.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Move the bands up towards the very top.


Dear friend, could you please elaborate this little, if possible with reference image. 
Thank you very much


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Here are a few thoughts...
> 
> I always twist the pouch 90* when shooting TTF. No problems.
> Check to be sure the top edge of the upper fork is parallel to the ground
> ...


Dear friend, I have posted the images of my holding position, could you please let me know what am on doing wrong ? I had few shots today following the rules, but am not successful, got hit on the same spot on my hand and starts bleeding. Need to start my practise once the wound little heals. 
Thanks in advance for your help brother.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

DINESH said:


> Dear friend, I have posted the images of my holding position, could you please let me know what am on doing wrong ? I had few shots today following the rules, but am not successful, got hit on the same spot on my hand and starts bleeding. Need to start my practise once the wound little heals.
> Thanks in advance for your help brother.


You don't twist the pouch so "speed bump" shouldn't be a problem as long as your wrist is straight. It looks fine in the pic. It does look like you might be canting the forks forward a bit. I'm guessing that you flip the forks forward during the shot which would expose your hand web to a ball hit. An image from straight behind would help. A video of your frame hand during the shot would also help.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Darn, sorry about the injury! Northerner mentioned what I was going to say about the frame canting/tilting forward. Due to this you may be putting your hand and frame in the path of the ammo by canting and likely adding a small flip of the forks. Try to eliminate this factor by keeping your wrist a little bit straighter and make sure that you are pinching on top of the ammo rather than in front of the ammo.
What is your band and ammo setup? If its too heavy it may be a factor to consider whilst beginning to develop your technique. Hope the hand heals up fast!


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Samurai Samoht said:


> Darn, sorry about the injury! Northerner mentioned what I was going to say about the frame canting/tilting forward. Due to this you may be putting your hand and frame in the path of the ammo by canting and likely adding a small flip of the forks. Try to eliminate this factor by keeping your wrist a little bit straighter and make sure that you are pinching on top of the ammo rather than in front of the ammo.
> What is your band and ammo setup? If its too heavy it may be a factor to consider whilst beginning to develop your technique. Hope the hand heals up fast!


Thanks for your comments brother.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> You don't twist the pouch so "speed bump" shouldn't be a problem as long as your wrist is straight. It looks fine in the pic. It does look like you might be canting the forks forward a bit. I'm guessing that you flip the forks forward during the shot which would expose your hand web to a ball hit. An image from straight behind would help. A video of your frame hand during the shot would also help.


Thanks for your comments brother.


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Yes, what they said. Might be the camera angle, but pressing the tips forward on TTF is not good. You have to keep the frame absolutely parallel to the target.

While you are waiting on your hand to heal, why not try some OTT shooting and see how you like it? Best part of the Slingshot hobby is that there is a lot of variety in technique. There is none better or worse, just different. OTT will lead it's way into other open doors such as Pickle Forks and add spice to your experience.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Palmettoflyer said:


> Yes, what they said. Might be the camera angle, but pressing the tips forward on TTF is not good. You have to keep the frame absolutely parallel to the target.
> 
> While you are waiting on your hand to heal, why not try some OTT shooting and see how you like it? Best part of the Slingshot hobby is that there is a lot of variety in technique. There is none better or worse, just different. OTT will lead it's way into other open doors such as Pickle Forks and add spice to your experience.


Thanks for your suggestions my friend, I Will try this out.


----------



## MolecularConcept (Jun 9, 2021)

Ouch I got myself on my very first shot with my scout lt. I just switched to ott cause all the nicest looking Cattys are OTT .


----------



## Reed Lukens (Aug 16, 2020)

Move the bands up to the top, not centered, it's not a permanent solution, but it should help you from hitting your hand.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Yah I agree with everyone above about the way you hold your forks. It looks like it is canted forward a little bit. I too agree, as you have your hand heal, you may want to try an OTT setup. It's a little more forgiving. Keep practicing! You'll get the hang of it! 

Sling-On!


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Hey mate,
What all other have said is right, one thing I would like to add, I personally shoot the Pro Mini Hammer from GZK (same forks, different handle) in TTF configuration, it is one of my most accurate frames, that been said, I WOULDN'T recommend it for a beginner shooter, It is a very temperamental kind of frame, small variant on your technique will really show down range. It reminds me when people when and bought the original PPSG thinking they would shoot like John, and then you saw a bunch of the for sale with fork hits galore.
Ok now to the constructive info, If you need to for any reason or want to keep shooting this frame these would be my suggestions.
1- This frames come with a SIGHT SYSTEM, i know most people will tell you, (f... sights) but for this case it will really help you make sure you are not TORQUING your frame ( most likely what is happening here, cuz you are hitting the webbing of your hand and NOT a fork tip). Install it and set it up correctly first.
2- USE LIGHT BANDS, not sure what are you shooting but if you are a beginner, YOU want to work on your form specially for TTF ( you need more of a finesse to soot TTF) lighter bands will help with a more steady shooting sequence.
3- DO NOT try to max your bands just yet, having some room will let you determined the anchor point that work best.
You can increase or decrease it by 1/2, 3/4 1'' at a time to see what works best.
4- Most important one, THE RELEASE, the release is the MOST IMPORTANT part imho. YOU have to pay attention to the release hand/hold. You can turn the pouch 90*, but is not need it with proper form. Pay attention to the speed bump also, try to pinch the ammo itself not in front of it.

If you have a chance i will try a more forgiving frame if your goal is to shoot TTF, a scorpion or a PPMG (big frame gap) might help avoiding hand or frame hits, unfortunately they are part of the learning curve in slingshot shooting, if you ask any veteran they will tell you we all hit are hand or frame more than once.
I hope this helps a little.
Let me know if i can answer any questions.
Cheers!


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Move the bands up to the top, not centered, it's not a permanent solution, but it should help you from hitting your hand.
> View attachment 350815


Thanks for the suggestion brother, I will try this out.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Emitto said:


> Hey mate,
> What all other have said is right, one thing I would like to add, I personally shoot the Pro Mini Hammer from GZK (same forks, different handle) in TTF configuration, it is one of my most accurate frames, that been said, I WOULDN'T recommend it for a beginner shooter, It is a very temperamental kind of frame, small variant on your technique will really show down range. It reminds me when people when and bought the original PPSG thinking they would shoot like John, and then you saw a bunch of the for sale with fork hits galore.
> Ok now to the constructive info, If you need to for any reason or want to keep shooting this frame these would be my suggestions.
> 1- This frames come with a SIGHT SYSTEM, i know most people will tell you, (f... sights) but for this case it will really help you make sure you are not TORQUING your frame ( most likely what is happening here, cuz you are hitting the webbing of your hand and NOT a fork tip). Install it and set it up correctly first.
> ...


Dear Friend, thank you very much for the detailed explanation. Keep the points in mind you mentioned, I Will start my practice next week and will share my experience.


----------



## High Desert Flipper (Aug 29, 2020)

Welcome, and sorry to hear about your fork / hand hits. Something many have gone through. Some more than others, and I would put myself toward the top of that list. As for curing it- there are a ton of good suggestions and videos above. I spent a lot of time studying these and hit myself a lot less often now.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Reed Lukens said:


> Move the bands up to the top, not centered, it's not a permanent solution, but it should help you from hitting your hand.
> View attachment 350815


Dear friend, In order to make sure whether am I keeping my wrist straight, Could you please suggest any tips. Thank you


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

DINESH said:


> Dear friend, In order to make sure whether am I keeping my wrist straight, Could you please suggest any tips. Thank you


On the other sub-forum you said "*Am using hexnet as ammo*." I'm guessing that was a typo and you meant _hexnuts _as ammo. That might be your problem. Try round balls. Some people can't seem to shoot anything but round ammo. Back when I shot pickle forks I had no problem with 3/8" steel balls. I tried little stones and got about 8 hits in a row before I gave up. Yes, I tweaked the pouch and tried tweaking heavily but stones connected the forks. I won't even risk shooting a stone from one of my good slingshots. I won't shoot hexnuts either.


----------



## DINESH (Oct 19, 2020)

Northerner said:


> On the other sub-forum you said "*Am using hexnet as ammo*." I'm guessing that was a typo and you meant _hexnuts _as ammo. That might be your problem. Try round balls. Some people can't seem to shoot anything but round ammo. Back when I shot pickle forks I had no problem with 3/8" steel balls. I tried little stones and got about 8 hits in a row before I gave up. Yes, I tweaked the pouch and tried tweaking heavily but stones connected the forks. I won't even risk shooting a stone from one of my good slingshots. I won't shoot hexnuts either.


Thanks for your comments my friend, I will try this out.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

DINESH said:


> Thanks for your comments my friend, I will try this out.



Did you ever get this figured out? I hope you managed to enjoy some shooting without any more hand hits. You have yourself a nice GZK frame that should shoot well when you get it working for you.


----------

